# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Dubrovacke rodice!

## tratincica

ajmo se malo druzit...moj malisan voli druzenja a i mami dobro dode!
negdje gdje je baby friendly of course tj ne na kavu!

----------


## tratincica

asimon cekam slije s tjedna dojenja...di su?????

----------


## -Sanja-

može, samo od sutra je kiša.
Hoćete li u subotu u mene?

----------


## tratincica

u subotu imamo neki rockas...

----------


## Asimon

bog cure, evo samo malo virkam u pauzi, totalna ludnica mi je na poslu... (a doma užasno spor internet, pa mi se ne da stavljat slike - Tratinčice bit će, bit će, nemoj me ubit!  :Kiss:  )

baš vas mislim kontaktirat za druženje, evo danas nema kiše, mogli bi popodne malo vanka, na istrčavanje  :Grin:  ... dok još ima sunca...

evo ovako, mi oko 5 idemo vanka, idemo prema Gradu, pa gdje završimo... (vjerojatno ćemo na Porporeli gledat brodove), ako još ko bude zainteresiran neka se javi na mobitel...

----------


## tratincica

nazalost prekasno sam vidjela....morat cemo se cut jer ovako necemo nikad   :Laughing:

----------


## Asimon

hej, hej, đe ste rodice?

amo se dogovorit za kakvo druženje ovih dana!

i jedno pitanje: neki dan sam vidjela jednu mamu sa prekrasnom crvenom maramom i, naravno, bebicom u njoj; je li to neka roda? Umalo sam je zaustavila i pitala je za nick...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tinkili

He, tako i ja kad ugledam nekog sa slingom ili maramom po Gradu promislim   :Grin:  

Iako...još uvijek se ljudi ili totalno oduševe ili me gledaju sa zgražanjem (maltretiram dijete u toj "krpi")

----------


## Mukica

Kopiram jedno pitanje i jedna odgovor s topica Slavonskih forumasica jer mi se cini zanimljivo.

dakle:



> Recite ako i postanemo članovi udruge, ne bih htjela da budemo samo pasiva sa jednokratnom uplatom godišnje, kako sudjelovati uopće kada smo u zg jednom godišnje, a u osijeku i rjeđe. Recite što da radimo mi iz provincije.  ps. Spisak je super






> Cure, ovisno o broju i angazmanu clanica po podruznicama odrzavaju se aktivnosti.
> 
> Ovdje cu vam iskopirati iz godisnjeg izvjesca udruge RODA sto su sve podruznice radile od rujna 2005. pa do rujna 2006. godine, pa procjenite zelite li biti clanicama i nesto raditi ili ne.
> Kolicina dogadjanja u podruznicama ovisi o tome koliko se clanovi mogu i zele angazirat.
> 
> Znaci, ako zelite mozete u svojoj sredini napravit jako puno ili nesto malo ili nista.
> 
> 
> *4.11 Rad prodružnica u periodu od rujna 2005. do rujna 2006.*
> ...

----------


## zanamala

Muki,nemoj se ljutiti,no smijemo li se osjećati zakinutima?
I kod nas je bio obiljezen tjedan dojenja,Ivarica je odrzala edukaciju autosjedalica,obilazili smo i Du rodiliste u svezi ankete,proveli potpisivanje peticije po vrticima i otvoreno potpisivanje na Stradunu....

Zar zelis reci da se kod nas nista vrijedno spomena ne dogadja?

Mislim da time omalovazavate i ovaj mali trud koji dajemo.
Hvala

----------


## Mukica

ma kaj bi se ljutila, naravno da se smijete osjecati zakinutima i bilo kako drugacije

ja sam samo kopipejstala ono kaj pise u godisnjem izvjestaju o radu Udruge

sve voditeljice podruznica su napisale izvjestaje (vi's da pise tko je izvjestio), a ja ovaj cas stvarno ne znam zasto vi niste - mozda zato sto nemate sluzbenu voditeljicu, ali i to se da urediti... tj. neko od vas, tko misli da moze i ima dovoljno vremena, moze se prihvatiti toga posla i organizirati i voditi Rode u Dubrovniku te redovno provoditi aktivnosti i odrzavati sastanke

bilo bi pre predivno imati pravu pravcatu podruznicu u Dubrovniku, ali to ovisi iskljucivo o vama i o tome koliko ste se spremne angazirati i u ovoj i u svim sljedecim godinama

i na kraju - ja te molim da po uzoru na gornji izvjestaj napises sto ste sve radile u 2005./2006. pa cemo ubaciti u izvjestaj, jer nama je, kad smo trazile pisanje izvjestaja, na zalost promaklo  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   da trazimo i dubrovcanke da napisu svoj

ja se ispricavam - fakat nije bilo namjerno, jednostavno nam je promaklo
zadnje sto zelimo je omalovazavati bilo ciji trud

----------


## zanamala

mislim da sam pisala izvjesce sa peticije,ali iskreno ne pamtim da sam trebala neki sluzbeni dopis sendniti iz aktivnosti proteklih godina...

ako sam promasila instrukcije,ispricavam se,moj previd

cimnut cu cure sutra pa cemo pokusati srociti nesto suvislo

----------


## abonjeko

postoji li ikakva šansa da nama netko dodje pregledati AS ovo ljeto????? :?   :Kiss:

----------


## Mukica

ne znam
to ce vam morati odgovoriti cure s projekta SUAS - idem im poslat link na ovaj topic


mene znaima postoji li kakva sansa da se vi forumasice koje se volite nazivati rodicama (jer rodice   :Smile:  su samo clanice udruge, uz cast iznimkama :D tj. onima koje ovdje postaju, a ZAISTA i jesu clanice udruge, a ne samo forumasice) malo organizirate i pokusate nesto raditi u dubrovniku?

recimo kada bi vas se naslo dovoljno zainteresiranih mozda bi se dao odrzati tecaj za savjetnike pa biste onda, nakon njega i uz pomoc splicanki i zagrepcanki koje ce bitzž u blizini na ljetovanjima, kongresima i sl., mogle i samostalno odrzavati preglede

u listopadu ce recimo biti tjedan dojenja - trebat ce organizirati stand

ima li zainteresiranih za zaista aktivno ukljucivanje u rad?
jer aktivna podruznica u dubrovniku bi nam zaista jako dobro dosla

----------


## abonjeko

> ne znam
> to ce vam morati odgovoriti cure s projekta SUAS - idem im poslat link na ovaj topic
> 
> 
> mene znaima postoji li kakva sansa da se vi forumasice koje se volite nazivati rodicama (jer rodice   su samo clanice udruge, uz cast iznimkama :D tj. onima koje ovdje postaju, a ZAISTA i jesu clanice udruge, a ne samo forumasice) malo organizirate i pokusate nesto raditi u dubrovniku?
> 
> recimo kada bi vas se naslo dovoljno zainteresiranih mozda bi se dao odrzati tecaj za savjetnike pa biste onda, nakon njega i uz pomoc splicanki i zagrepcanki koje ce bitzž u blizini na ljetovanjima, kongresima i sl., mogle i samostalno odrzavati preglede
> 
> u listopadu ce recimo biti tjedan dojenja - trebat ce organizirati stand
> ...


ja to sve razumijem, ali ja sam preaktivna u mnogo sfera društvenog života (što rezultira da sam prvi put u 11 mjeseci sa svojim djetetom provela dva puna dana i to zadnja dva dana)...ne volim obećavati ono sto ne mogu ispuniti, a RODA mi je jedna ugodna razonoda, pravo osvježenje kada se vratim kući zgažena i umorna od dva posla, faxa i bebice, i želim da mi i ostane ugodna razonoda...nikada nisam odbijala sudjelovanje nigdje, ali valjda je došlo vrijeme kad i ja moram reći NE, nažalost, jer sam iscrpljena, previše.....

----------


## apricot

onda ćeš shvatiti da smo i mi, kojima Roda nije samo ugodna razonoda, isto prilično iscrpljene...  :/

----------


## abonjeko

> onda ćeš shvatiti da smo i mi, kojima Roda nije samo ugodna razonoda, isto prilično iscrpljene...  :/


naravno da ću shvatiti, to uopće nije upitno!!!! i shvaćam jer se nalazimo u istoj koži, ja sam samo pitala postoji li mogućnost ako netko bude u blizini da skicne na AS???? Ako ne bude nitko bio u mogućnosti opet OK  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

abonjeko, ja sam u kolovozu u dbk, podigni ovaj topik tada da me podsjetis, ako prije netko ne dodje

----------


## abonjeko

> abonjeko, ja sam u kolovozu u dbk, podigni ovaj topik tada da me podsjetis, ako prije netko ne dodje


super!!!!!! :D   :Kiss:

----------


## Indi

> mene znaima postoji li kakva sansa da se vi forumasice koje se volite nazivati rodicama (jer rodice   su samo clanice udruge, uz cast iznimkama :D tj. onima koje ovdje postaju, a ZAISTA i jesu clanice udruge, a ne samo forumasice) malo organizirate i pokusate nesto raditi u dubrovniku?
> 
> recimo kada bi vas se naslo dovoljno zainteresiranih mozda bi se dao odrzati tecaj za savjetnike pa biste onda, nakon njega i uz pomoc splicanki i zagrepcanki koje ce bitzž u blizini na ljetovanjima, kongresima i sl., mogle i samostalno odrzavati preglede
> 
> u listopadu ce recimo biti tjedan dojenja - trebat ce organizirati stand
> 
> ima li zainteresiranih za zaista aktivno ukljucivanje u rad?
> jer aktivna podruznica u dubrovniku bi nam zaista jako dobro dosla




Već dugo se bavim mišlju pokretanja stvari s mrtve točke u Dubrovniku.
Bebica je još mala, ali mogle bismo pokrenuti male projekte, nadam se, onoliko koliko vrijeme u početku dozvoljava, a kasnije i veće.

Voljela bih da mi se jave zainteresirane Dubrovkinje koje bi bile voljne sudjelovati, tako da i mi dobijemo pravu Rodinu podružnicu.

Nadam se da ću nagovoriti Tratinčicu, tako budemo na početku dvije, a kasnije, nadam se i tri, četiri, pet, cijelo jato   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

i Asimon ti je dubrovačka Roda, javi joj se

----------


## Indi

Apricot, hvala na informaciji.

Tratincica je za akciju i nas dvije smo spremne. Sačekat ću da vidim hoće li nam se ovdje javiti još koja forumašica, a tek onda krenuti u kontaktiranje s onima za koje znam da su iz Dubrovnika.

Razgovarah s Tratincicom i voljele bismo, ako uspijemo već na jesen, u rujnu, organizirati bilo što, ili bar pratiti događanja koja se organiziraju u drugim gradovima.


Do tad planiram se učlaniti u Udrugu, a Tratinčica je već učlanjena, samo treba platiti ovogodišnju članarinu.

Nadam se da će nam se pridružiti bar još par cura, ako ne, nas dvije smo spremne podnijeti koliko možemo.

----------


## apricot

Indi, tempirajte se na Tjedan dojenja koji obilježavamo prvi vikend u listopadu.
To bi bilo sjajno!  :D

----------


## Indi

Odlično. :D 

Samo kako do informacija što treba napraviti. Jasno mi je da nam treba prostor. Mislim da bih ga mogla organizirati bez većih teškoća. Osim toga, šot dalje?

----------


## litala

pa ako zbilja zelis djelovati kao clanica udruge - onda je to prvi korak - uclanjenje  :Smile: 


dalje idu upute, podrska, pomoc i sve ostalo  :Grin:  


a sto se tice brojcanog stanja po podruznicama - sve su krenule s najvise jednom-dvije clanice   :Love:  ponegdje je tako bilo dulje, ponegdje krace vrijeme, ali vazno je ovo - od aktivnosti koje udruga provodi - podruznice preuzimaju ono sto mogu odraditi, nista nije "pod muss"  :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## Indi

Hvala na podršci  :Love:  

Krećem s učlanjenjem. Ovih dana šaljem prijavnicu.

Ostalo ćemo nakon toga.
Znam da ništa nije pod "muss", no doista bih voljela da se stvari ovdje pokrenu. 

Tratincica je ta koja je mene potakla pričom o nepostojanju Udruge kod nas.
Nas dvije za početak dovoljno jer smo dosta pune entuzijazma. :D

----------


## Indi

> Nas dvije za početak dovoljno jer smo *dosta* pune entuzijazma. :D


Mislila sam.... doista smo pune entuzijazma.  :Grin:

----------


## Indi

Prijavnica poslana, čekam vijesti iz Rode.
Do tad smo vrbovale još jednu, tako da smo za sad u igri nas tri. :D

----------


## mandarinka

Bravo cure   :D 
Ja sam jako dugo pričala o dojenju, važnosti korištenja AS, nošenja djece u marami, slingu itd. prijateljicama pa i curama koje sam sretala po Uvali i parkićima. Sad smo u Rijeci do 2011. god. ali kada se vratimo živjeti nazad u Du. nadam se da ću vam se pridružiti jer Dubrovniku to itekako treba   :Smile:   Kad se sjetim da je na pregledu AS u 4. mj. 2008. bilo samo nas 2-3   :Sad:

----------


## abonjeko

> Bravo cure   :D 
> Ja sam jako dugo pričala o dojenju, važnosti korištenja AS, nošenja djece u marami, slingu itd. prijateljicama pa i curama koje sam sretala po Uvali i parkićima. Sad smo u Rijeci do 2011. god. ali kada se vratimo živjeti nazad u Du. nadam se da ću vam se pridružiti jer Dubrovniku to itekako treba    Kad se sjetim da je na pregledu AS u 4. mj. 2008. bilo samo nas 2-3


Ja sam kasno saznala za taj pregled...a izuzetno mi je bitno da mi netko pregleda AS i to POD HITNO!!!
Pa podižem topic s pitanjem: postoji li ikakva šansa za pregled ovo ljeto???  :Kiss:

----------


## penny

ja bi se sad samo ovako nesluzbeno prijavila...
naime,jako sam zainteresirana i svidja mi se i ideja i inicijativa :D 
voljela bi pruziti podrsku kome treba,jer i meni je trebala a nisam znala od koga je trazit kad sam imala probleme sa dojenjem...
ovom gradu treba informacija,akcija i jos puno toga
rodina podruznica svakako :D 

al eto...moj prvi problem-nisam u gradu nego na lopudu,pa jel to predstavlja ikakav problem

----------


## Indi

Super, skupljamo se pomalo.

Nije problem što si na Lopudu jer kad budu akcije, javimo ti na vrijeme i zaletiš se...

Čim bude kakvih novosti, obavijestim te.

Voljela ih da bar pratimo događanja i akcije koje idu paralelno u drugim gradovima. Za sad bih svakako da organiziramo tjedan dojenja u 10.mjesecu.

----------


## bebeto

Rado bi vam se i ja pridruzila, vratili smo se na Lastovo prije 15-tak dana ali na zimu cemo opet jedno vrijeme bit u gradu, ako sto treba javite se !!!!!

----------


## tratincica

:D cujemo se!

----------


## Lutka

> ja bi se sad samo ovako nesluzbeno prijavila...
> naime,jako sam zainteresirana i svidja mi se i ideja i inicijativa :D 
> voljela bi pruziti podrsku kome treba,jer i meni je trebala a nisam znala od koga je trazit kad sam imala probleme sa dojenjem...
> ovom gradu treba informacija,akcija i jos puno toga
> rodina podruznica svakako :D


potpisujem. javite se ako dogovorite neko druzenje/upoznavanje.

----------


## Indi

Super Lutka :D 

Poslala sam formular i čekam da mi se jave, tako da vidimo što dalje i kako
to ide s organiziranjem akcija. Javimo čim bude nekih novosti.

----------


## Indi

I Bebeto :D

----------


## penny

Gledala sam na tvu danas rode i totalno su me neke emocije obavile.cak su i suzice dirljivice(citaj radosnice)  potekle.ma presretna sam sto cu postat dijelom toga i sto ce i u du postojat odjeljak. :Smile:  
p.s-u du sam pa nemam net.pisem s moba pa ce post nadam se uspjesno bit postan!

----------


## Indi

Hej cure, čanarine uplaćene, čekamo upute za aktivan rad u Udruzi.

Javim čim budemo imale konkretne novosti.

Već imamo ideje gdje bismo mogle "iznajmiti" prostor, tj.moliti da nam se ustupi tijekom održavanja radionica i predavanja, nadam se da s time neće biti problema, u krajnjem slučaju, kod mene doma ćemo organizirati male skupine za početak  :Laughing: . U ovom slučaju nadam se da ćemo u 10. mjesecu organizirati Tjedan dojenja.

U svakom slučaju, pišemo se.

----------


## Pepita

Bravo cure  :D 
Ja ću vam samo poželjeti sreću   :Love:

----------


## Indi

Novost je da smo se pomalo oformile.

Sad nas je u klapi 4 podupirućih Roda koje planiraju u 10.mjesecu održati TD.

Za sad se dogovaramo i oko ostalih aktivnosti.

Za sve vas koje se želite uključiti, prva stvar bi bila učlanjivanje u RODU, godišnja članarina je 100kn, no ako ne možete, a želite ipak sudjelovati u akcijama, nema problema. 

No, ako bi htjele sudjelovati i u organizaciji, to je onda uvjet.

Ako imate kakvo pitanje, info na PP ili ovdje.

Dubrovačko jato  će nadamo se brzo poletjeti u nove akcije :D

----------


## isvetica

Pelješac ovdje. Može?

----------


## Indi

> Pelješac ovdje. Može?


Uvijek   :Love:

----------


## penny

koa sto sam napisla...ja bi za sad samo nesluzbeno sudjelovala...za uclanjenje cu se jos malo strpit...
ako moze...
 :Grin:

----------


## lines

Bas sam ponosna na vas. Dubrovkinja u Zagrebu.

----------


## Indi

*lines*  :Kiss:  


Obaviještavam sve mame i tate da će se Tjedan dojenja u našem gradu održati  *3.10* (subota) u vremenu od *10,30 do 12 sati* ispred *Sponze*.
Nadamo se da će nas vrijeme poslužiti.

Pozivamo vas da posjetite naš štand i informirate se o dojenju, platnenim pelenama ili da jednostavno vidite što smo pripremili.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Indi

Kroz ovaj ili sljedeći mjesec bit će organizirana radionica o platnenim  pelenama.
Obavijest ovdje i u medijima.

----------


## abonjeko

MOLIM VAS....  :Heart:  ...ima li ikakve šanse za pregled AS na području Dubrovnika????

----------


## Indi

*abojenko*, trenutno ne, iz objektivnih razloga.

Nastojat ćemo čim okolnosti budu omogućavale educirati se za pregled AS-a i onda same organizirati pregleda, no doista sad ne znam kad će to biti.

Nadam se čim prije.

----------


## penny

uzasno mi je zao sto nisam na vrijeme vidjela obavijest za tjedan dojenja...ovih mjesec dana nikako ne stizem na net,al sam sam sva sretna pohitala da vidim oce li se odrazat i ovdje nakon sto je bilo u zg,cijelo vrijeme sam racunala da je to u 10om mj ko sto je bilo receno,al sad sam se skroz rastuzila.bas mi je zao sto nisam prisustvovala  :Heart:  
al radionicu nesmijem nikako propustiti! :D 
ako treba neka pomoc oko toga javljam se dobrovoljno,naravno
imamo vec cijelu godina iskustva u platnenopelenasenju,so...ako trebate ruku viska....  :Love:

----------


## Indi

Drage žene, *dođite* pogledati dokumentarac *Sloboda poroda* čije će se projekcija održati  u prostorijama Zavoda za javno zdravstvo, 
pokraj Mikrobiološkog labaratorija, a preko puta Hitne pomoći, u Dubrovniku *u* *četvrtak 20. rujna u 16 sati.* Tako je i Dubrovnik,
 zajedno s dvanaest hrvatskih te mnoštvom gradova u 50-ak država širom  svijeta, domaćin početka velike kampanje za prava žena na 
slobodu poroda. Film  „Sloboda porodu“ progovara o kršenju temeljnih ljudskih prava tijekom toga osobitoga i važnoga trenutka.


*O dokumentarcu:*
U šezdesetminutnom dokumentarcu vodeći svjetski stručnjaci zajedno s međunarodnim odvjetnicima za ljudska prava pozivaju
 na kampanju koja zahtijeva radikalne promjene u ophođenju spram  rodilja. Hermine Hayes-Klein, američka odvjetnica i organizatorica 
nedavno održane konferencije o porodu („Human Rights in Childbirth“) ističe: “*Način na koji se odvija porod u velikom broju 
zemalja je izuzetno problematičan. Milijuni trudnica podvrgnute su nepotrebnim farmaceutskim i kirurškim intervencijama
 za koje i liječnici priznaju da se čine iz financijskih razloga ili  zbog osobnog komoditeta. Žene širom svijeta počinju shvaćati 
da porod ne mora i ne smije biti takav. Omalovažavanje i zlostavljanje nisu neizbježna cijena sigurnosti.*”

----------


## Indi

Došao je dan projekcije.  
Dođi te i pogledajte film "Sloboda porodu"! :Very Happy:

----------

